# Hunk or CBZ



## cancer10 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi,

Can you please tell me which one is better, Hero Honda Hunk or Hero Honda CBZ Extreme?

In respect to Engine, millage and long lasting.


----------



## krazzy (Apr 7, 2008)

According to Autocar India, Hunk is better. Actually they think Hunk is the the best 150cc bike in the country.


----------



## cancer10 (Apr 7, 2008)

In what respect is it better then CBZ? Please tell me


----------



## ajayashish (Apr 7, 2008)

i think the Engine in both are almost same... also the length and wheel base... 

the back shokers are diffeerent where CBZ has traditional shockers hunk has gas kit... the dash board in Hunk is much beatutiful... 

i am using CBZ for almost a year and really liked the bike... i have tried hands on HUNK as well but didnt like the control that much... i like to take turns in speed and CBZ does that as well... i can tilt the bike without fear where as i was not that comfortable on Hunk... 

if u want style hunk is good but i liked the stability and balance of CBZ more.. milage i thinlk both are same


----------



## krazzy (Apr 8, 2008)

According to Autocar India, Hunk has all the qualities of CBZ Xtreme, but goes one step further by providing far more comfortable ride quality due to gas charged rear suspension. The Hunk also has improved handling compared to Xtreme, which was till now the king of handling in the 150cc segment. Hunk also has better styling compared to Xtreme. Engine performance and fuel economy is similar in both bikes. Neither bikes, however can match Pulsar when it comes to features though.


----------



## raj200 (Apr 8, 2008)

What is the mileage of hunk/cbz ? On highways.


----------



## krazzy (Apr 8, 2008)

Xtreme: 48.7/47.7 (Highway/City)

Hunk: 50.2/46.9 (Highway/City) 

Source: Autocar India.


----------



## go4saket (Apr 10, 2008)

I own a Hunk and feel its better than CBZ...


----------

